# Before and After Video of Tacloban



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

If you are a Facebook user, this is a good video to share. Millions of people across the world only have the "after" picture so it is good to show what before was.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=684185478259345


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> If you are a Facebook user, this is a good video to share. Millions of people across the world only have the "after" picture so it is good to show what before was.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=684185478259345


Being on Facebook, it is probably a You-tube video. If it is, please get the embed code and post in your thread post. That way it is visible to all.


Thanks...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Being on Facebook, it is probably a You-tube video. If it is, please get the embed code and post in your thread post. That way it is visible to all.
> 
> 
> Thanks...


I had thought about that but this one seems to be in Facebook. I just looked for it on You Tube in case it was posted there too, but I could not find it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I had thought about that but this one seems to be in Facebook. I just looked for it on You Tube in case it was posted there too, but I could not find it.


No problem. Many people use Facebook so the video will get around. Thanks for checking...


----------

